# Anyone else here not interested in The Hunger Games?



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I realize I'm in the minority here, but I had no desire reading a book in which kids are forced to kill each other. Clearly, most people felt otherwise.  Am I the only one not interested in the hunger games?  I feel very out of the loop with all the hunger hoopla going on.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

HUbby & I have no desire to read the books or see the movie. DD on the other hand has consumed the books, and asked for Friday night off from work as soon as she knew the release date of the movie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I enjoyed the books and will probably eventually see the movie.  (We very rarely go to movies when they first come out...)

Betsy


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Betsy, what appealed to you most in the book?  Caring about the MC and rooting for her? I'm just genuinely curious what has hooked so many people about this book, but I don't want to read it.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am kind of like you, Lisa, the subject matter bothers me.  My dd is really into The Hunger Games.  Having said that, when dd called me to go to the movie on Saturday, I said yes.  Love doing things together.  Must say they have a good cast.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Lisa Scott said:


> I realize I'm in the minority here, but I had no desire reading a book in which kids are forced to kill each other. Clearly, most people felt otherwise. Am I the only one not interested in the hunger games? I feel very out of the loop with all the hunger hoopla going on.


Thank goodness!! I thought I had to be one of the only people who felt this way. It's also, apparently, a rip-off of Battle Royale, so I was glad to know I wasn't missing out on something unique and original.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I would have been with you a few days ago, Lisa ... but have just started reading the first book. I've gone over to the dark side.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I just started Catching Fire. I was like the OP and didn't want to read a book about kids killing each other.  But it turned out to be more than that. It reminded me of the classic Greek myths, with tributes and our hero who has to beat the odds to survive.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses.



MichelleR said:


> I would have been with you a few days ago, Lisa ... but have just started reading the first book. I've gone over to the dark side.


ok, so what sucked you over to the dark side?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

raises hand.  i have little desire to read the book(s) and no desire to see the movie.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

scarlet said:


> raises hand. i have little desire to read the book(s) and no desire to see the movie.


Too bad you don't live closer, Scarlet. We could not go to the movie together.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> Betsy, what appealed to you most in the book? Caring about the MC and rooting for her? I'm just genuinely curious what has hooked so many people about this book, but I don't want to read it.


Sorry, but I'm on the Hunger Games fan side!

With all the fuss, I downloaded the first one to check it out and I was very quickly hooked. The writing is excellent for a start. The main character is extremely compelling and she makes her struggle believable and something you can relate to.

Forget the subject matter and just read the first few pages. Many people have been sucked in forever by that!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> Too bad you don't live closer, Scarlet. We could not go to the movie together.


we can do an on-line not go to the movies chat...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> ok, so what sucked you over to the dark side?


Lynn O'Dell reacted with shock upon hearing I'd never read it. 

What I like is that there is obviously a strong heroine, and she is willing to sacrifice herself for the love of her sister. I love that there are so many good examples these days of girls and women who can hold their own, or who are willing to die trying.

For me, this is also about the toll of war and the increasing desensitization to violence in our society. It's not a new concept that the reality show track seems to show that we're increasingly more interested in seeing others in pain and calling it competition or sport. HG seems to be about putting a face on the concept.

If it helps, I've yet to succumb to Twilight.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> If it helps, I've yet to succumb to Twilight.


Oh, no I succumbed to Twilight.  (Why she picked Edward over Jacob, I'll never know.) I wanted to see what she'd done that was so appealing to so many, but I guess the subject matter of this one just really turns me off.



MichelleR said:


> For me, this is also about the toll of war and the increasing desensitization to violence in our society. It's not a new concept that the reality show track seems to show that we're increasingly more interested in seeing others in pain and calling it competition or sport. HG seems to be about putting a face on the concept.


Do you think the book/movie will actually encourage this enjoyment of other's pain as sport? Some teenagers are savvy enough to pick up on that, but not all. I just imagine I might feel icky after reading it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I liked the strong female character; the fact that she doesn't depend on a male to rescue her; the themes of family and friendship and the exploration of the needs of an individual vs the demands of society. I didn't see it as "kids killing kids." (I see _Lord of the Flies_ that way.) The violence in the book isn't really the point or overdone.

I read the first one out of curiosity and the rest because they were good reads.

Betsy


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

scarlet said:


> we can do an on-line not go to the movies chat...


ooh, that would be fun if I wasn't going to be at my GIRLS' SPA WEEKEND!!!!! pajamas, movies, food, over-priced body treatments, food. No one will go hungry at our event.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> Do you think the book/movie will actually encourage this enjoyment of other's pain as sport? Some teenagers are savvy enough to pick up on that, but not all. I just imagine I might feel icky after reading it.


I think that the book is so geared toward caring about this girl that it's hard for me to imagine people not getting that. It's still early on in the book for me, I actually got a little choked up quite early on, when Katniss volunteered to take her sister's place. There was no sense of, "Oh, cool, she is going to go off and kill people," because it was all about Katniss loving her sister, and having to make another choice in a long list of similar choices, to be older and braver than her years.

I can't guarantee that all readers will get that, but I'd worry about the kid that misses that, and they'd have to wait a long time to get to the bloodsport.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> ooh, that would be fun if I wasn't going to be at my GIRLS' SPA WEEKEND!!!!! pajamas, movies, food, over-priced body treatments, food. No one will go hungry at our event.


did my invite get lost in the mail?


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

scarlet said:


> did my invite get lost in the mail?


you had to suffer through 4 years of high school with us to get the invite.  There's 6 of us who are still friends from high school and go away twice a year. One of these days, I swear we're going to do a group Thelma and Louise and not come back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So...is this a book discussion?  Just wondering.  People complain about not enough book discussions in the Book Corner and it seems we're having one here in NQK....

Betsy


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> I think that the book is so geared toward caring about this girl that it's hard for me to imagine people not getting that. It's still early on in the book for me, I actually got a little choked up quite early on, when Katniss volunteered to take her sister's place. There was no sense of, "Oh, cool, she is going to go off and kill people," because it was all about Katniss loving her sister, and having to make another choice in a long list of similar choices, to be older and braver than her years.
> 
> I can't guarantee that all readers will get that, but I'd worry about the kid that misses that, and they'd have to wait a long time to get to the bloodsport.


Ok, well that makes sense, if she's created such a compelling character; that the story is more about her than the games themselves. Still not sure if I'm going to read it. But thanks all for helping explain the interest.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So...is this a book discussion? Just wondering. People complain about not enough book discussions in the Book Corner and it seems we're having one here in NQK....
> 
> Betsy


no, it's an anti-book/movie discusssion....


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So...is this a book discussion? Just wondering. People complain about not enough book discussions in the Book Corner and it seems we're having one here in NQK....
> 
> Betsy


No, I took the whole thing off track talking about my spa weekend, so we definitely did not sneak a book discussion in here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It kinda reads as a book discussion to me, and quite a lively one.



Lisa Scott said:


> I realize I'm in the minority here, but I had no desire reading a book in which kids are forced to kill each other. Clearly, most people felt otherwise. Am I the only one not interested in the hunger games? I feel very out of the loop with all the hunger hoopla going on.





Lisa Scott said:


> Betsy, what appealed to you most in the book? Caring about the MC and rooting for her? I'm just genuinely curious what has hooked so many people about this book, but I don't want to read it.





MichelleR said:


> I would have been with you a few days ago, Lisa ... but have just started reading the first book. I've gone over to the dark side.





RuthMadison said:


> Sorry, but I'm on the Hunger Games fan side!
> 
> With all the fuss, I downloaded the first one to check it out and I was very quickly hooked. The writing is excellent for a start. The main character is extremely compelling and she makes her struggle believable and something you can relate to.
> 
> Forget the subject matter and just read the first few pages. Many people have been sucked in forever by that!





MichelleR said:


> Lynn O'Dell reacted with shock upon hearing I'd never read it.
> 
> What I like is that there is obviously a strong heroine, and she is willing to sacrifice herself for the love of her sister. I love that there are so many good examples these days of girls and women who can hold their own, or who are willing to die trying.
> 
> ...





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I liked the strong female character; the fact that she doesn't depend on a male to rescue her; the themes of family and friendship and the exploration of the needs of an individual vs the demands of society. I didn't see it as "kids killing kids." (I see _Lord of the Flies_ that way.) The violence in the book isn't really the point or overdone.
> 
> I read the first one out of curiosity and the rest because they were good reads.
> 
> Betsy





MichelleR said:


> I think that the book is so geared toward caring about this girl that it's hard for me to imagine people not getting that. It's still early on in the book for me, I actually got a little choked up quite early on, when Katniss volunteered to take her sister's place. There was no sense of, "Oh, cool, she is going to go off and kill people," because it was all about Katniss loving her sister, and having to make another choice in a long list of similar choices, to be older and braver than her years.
> 
> I can't guarantee that all readers will get that, but I'd worry about the kid that misses that, and they'd have to wait a long time to get to the bloodsport.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd much rather join the girl's away spa weekend!  I have no desire at all to read or see Hunger Games.  I wanted to read it so I could have an intelligent (?) conversation with everyone else.  DS had already added it to the kindle account, so I started reading it.  Nope, not, no way, un-uh.  It may be great writing, I don't like the premise, too depressing.

This isn't a book discussion, it is early planning for an anti-Hunger Games spa weekend...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I want a spa weekend.

I do not want to read HG.

At least... I don't_ think_ I do. The subject matter put me off too. On the other hand, several people whose opinions on books I generally agree with have said they liked it a lot. So put me down as a fence-sitter. Meanwhile, I have dozens of books stacked up that I really _want_ to read, as well as some for school and some for work, so I don't think I have to make up my mind any time soon.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> Ok, well that makes sense, if she's created such a compelling character; that the story is more about her than the games themselves. Still not sure if I'm going to read it. But thanks all for helping explain the interest.


No problem. 

There are so many good books out there, not that we are discussing books, and limited spa weekends/times with friends. Nothing wrong with taking a pass on some of it.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Wouldn't a kindleboards spa weekend be fun?  Although we'd probably all just sit around with our ereaders instead of chatting and getting spa treatments.....


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

Lisa Scott said:


> Oh, no I succumbed to Twilight.  (Why she picked Edward over Jacob, I'll never know.) I wanted to see what she'd done that was so appealing to so many, but I guess the subject matter of this one just really turns me off.
> 
> Do you think the book/movie will actually encourage this enjoyment of other's pain as sport? Some teenagers are savvy enough to pick up on that, but not all. I just imagine I might feel icky after reading it.


YAY! I had to reply even though I'm a Darksider because of the Jacob comment 

I don't think there's a way to mistake the violence in this as sport, honestly; that's goal of the author, to point out how destructive and eventually pointless violence and even revenge are (and war, always war). I don't think kids could see it as any kind of endorsement, at least in the books. You will probably feel icky after reading it, honestly, but that's partly because that's the goal of the author (who succeeds in making these things horrifying and poignant). I don't know if I would recommend it, but don't think that's because it mistakenly glamorizes violence. I don't think it does that at all.

Now, the movies... Who knows?

INSERT EDIT HERE: Okay, nevermind, I'm just kidding--SPA! Yes!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm a fence sitter.

I had only a slight interest in reading the books until all the buzz started about the movie.  It was filmed almost entirely here in North Carolina, so the local news outlets are giving it a lot of attention.  And all the hype is making me wonder if maybe I should break down and read the books.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

My little avid reader (middle son) asked to read it because all his friends were reading it. I agreed to it, although I was secretly hesitant because of the subject matter. It turned out he got about 50 pages in and said he didn't like it.  I had a look at it and didn't get past the first 2 pages.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

davidhburton said:


> My little avid reader (middle son) asked to read it because all his friends were reading it. I agreed to it, although I was secretly hesitant because of the subject matter. It turned out he got about 50 pages in and said he didn't like it. I had a look at it and didn't get past the first 2 pages.


That's all well and good, but how do you feel about spa days?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Spa Day!!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Jorja Tabu said:


> You will probably feel icky after reading it, honestly, but that's partly because that's the goal of the author (who succeeds in making these things horrifying and poignant).


I guess this is the crux of it. That's not the reading experience I'm looking for right now. I remember listening to Jodi Picoult's 19 minutes on audio, and I would show up to work so depressed, I had to stop listening to it. Good book, but didn't want the feelings that came along with it.

And no way could I read about The hunger games with the amount of food we'll bring with us to the spa. 

Love those pictures above!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lisa Scott said:


> Do you think the book/movie will actually encourage this enjoyment of other's pain as sport? Some teenagers are savvy enough to pick up on that, but not all. I just imagine I might feel icky after reading it.


I can't imagine that it would - the books certainly didn't encourage enjoying other people's pain - just the opposite. I think part of the reason is that it's written in first person and present tense, and Katniss certainly doesn't enjoy any of the process - she doesn't kill for sport or for fun - she kills to survive. Most of the "enjoyment" of the games themselves seems to be from the people in the capitol - it's actually a form of punishment for everyone else in the "districts" - most don't watch voluntarily, they watch because they're forced to.

Myself, I didn't know what to expect when I started reading the first book, but I was sucked in quickly - it's compelling. It's not a happy subject, but it's a compelling read - how will she survive? And with what reward, and more importantly, what consequences - not just to her life (and the lives of those she cares about) but to her psyche - and also to the the country a whole? What she does at the Games affects the entire nation. And while I took a break between the first & second books, I read the second & third back to back.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm with you there, Lisa. I've only heard about The Hunger Games from tweets and some movie buzz, but nothing so far inspires me to want to pick up the book or see the movie.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

scarlet said:


> raises hand. i have little desire to read the book(s) and no desire to see the movie.


Hand goes up here also. I have no desire to read the book(s) or the movie. DD is appalled at my lack of "good taste" in literature.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I was a fence sitter, too. I had heard about the books, but knew the subject matter would bother me. Mainly because we've been struggling in our family since our DIL passed a few years ago. I just couldn't see myself trying it.

Then last week, I read the first book. I thought it was well written, and I thought Katniss's struggles were well done. I don't know if I'll read the others or not. I know I have no interest in the movie.

I never did read the Twilight books. I got partway thru the first one and was too bored to finish.

Maybe I'm too old. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I had no interest with it when the first book came out because it didn't sound like my type of book, but then I happened to be helping out in a high school class where the teacher was reading it out loud and I was instantly hooked and bought the next two books on release. From the way it was first described to me, it sounded like it was all about the government, politics, and violence, but when I actually heard the narrative, it was more about one girl's story and I grew very, very attached to her.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of interesting responses.  Thanks.  Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I was initially ambivalent, but I have to admit all the buzz is beginning to draw me in. The sample seemed interesting, so I might go ahead and buy the first book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

When there's a huge buzz like this about a book (or series of) I usually wait until it dies down, then take a good, detached look at what the fuss was all about in the first place. So I probably _will_ read The Hunger Games ... in about two or three years' time.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I also had no desire to read THG, but....my dd (a young adult, herself) kept telling me how much she thought I'd enjoy it. I finally relented and was hooked from the start of the book. I think others have given good thoughts on the different themes of the book and I agree with them. To me, thinking about HG as _only_ kids killing kids is like thinking about Harry Potter as only a book about kids doing magic - another book my dd insisted I read that I had no desire to. Maybe I should listen to her more.... 

Well, now the books are playing in my head again. I wanted to copy and paste a couple of sentences from an interview with the executive producer in an interview I read Sunday (I think in the NYT):

"It was important to Jacobson that the violence would not be "gratuitous or glamorized or stylized." They tried to walk the line between showing the gravity of what these people were exposed to and to allow the moviegoers to feel how wrong it is, but not to dilute it in any way."


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I read it and thought it had potential as the first book in a series, but then the reviews I saw pretty uniformly said that the first book in the series was the best.  So, I never read the subsequent books. It felt like I was reading a movie (a lot of action, not so much character development, IMO), so I think it could be a good movie.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I was interested in the story - when it was the movie and novel Battle Royale!  I had no desire for the Hunger Games for a long time, but the hype is getting to me.  I might end up having to see this.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Saying Hunger Games is just about "kids killing kids" is like saying Lord of the Rings or Harry Potter is just about "black magic" 
-- it just misses so much of the story.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm afraid the subject matter will depress me, since I already think the human race is slipping. See? I'm depressed just thinking about all that killing.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't really have interest in reading the books or watching the movie. If I did one of the 2 it would probably be the movie. 

I just don't really read YA. I know I know, lots of adults read them yadda yadda  . I just don't. I am not surrounded by any young adults in my life at all, so that might make a difference. I guess if I had a kid that wanted me to read it, or I would read it before giving it to them. But I don't, so there's that. 

The fact that its YA and that I have seen and read similar kind of stuff with adults before, just doesn't make me very interested. Its not really the killing part for me. I have read plenty of that in my lifetime. 

I also never read Harry Potter. Just thought I throw that out there. I did read Twilight, well the first 3 and I pretend I never touched the 4th.  . 

Maybe I would have liked the Hunger Games books when I was a YA, but then there was no such thing. 

So short version of my rambling post, I just don't care.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

The subject matter bothers me a lot. I will not be reading HG or seeing the movie. My youngest daughter, aged 34, loved it though. So I know the story appeals to a wide range audience. But just the idea of kids killing kids feels too dark for my tastes. 
Lisa, you are definitely not alone!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I had no interest in reading this series at all.  I thought the subject matter was horrific!  My son convinced me to try it.  I borrowed the series from Amazon Prime.  I was hooked from the very beginning.  I loved the strong, independent, female character, and her love and loyalty to her friends and family.  I preferred the first and second books over the third.  I am a little concerned about how the movie will treat the violence, but hopefully it will do justice to the character of Katniss.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> .. Am I the only one not interested in the hunger games?


No you're not the only one. I am with you and not interested.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, yes, but how do y'all feel about _spas_?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jorja Tabu said:


> Yes, yes, but how do y'all feel about _spas_?


I'm thinking that the background color of the third book from the left would make a good color for my pedicure.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

An excellent choice!


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I might eventually get around to reading HG, but I won't be going out of my way to do so for two reasons: 1.) Nearly all of these big, huge must-read novels that suddenly catch on have been a disappointment to me over the years, and 2.) The plot of HG sounds somewhat like a watered-down version of _Battle Royale_, a novel I enjoyed quite a bit, so I sort of feel like I've already read the good stuff. However, HG might be a great read, I don't know; if it ever lands in my lap as a gift or Kindle freebie, I might snag it up.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Ty Johnston said:


> I might eventually get around to reading HG, but I won't be going out of my way to do so for two reasons: 1.) Nearly all of these big, huge must-read novels that suddenly catch on have been a disappointment to me over the years, and 2.) The plot of HG sounds somewhat like a watered-down version of _Battle Royale_, a novel I enjoyed quite a bit, so I sort of feel like I've already read the good stuff. However, HG might be a great read, I don't know; if it ever lands in my lap as a gift or Kindle freebie, I might snag it up.


If you are an Amazon Prime member, you can read it for FREE!


----------



## Pavel Kravchenko (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm not interested either. The combination of hype, blurbs and movie previews kind of killed it for me, to the point where I read the sample and the present tense seems like a part of the marketing campaign. Maybe when the next big thing comes out and HG fades away I'll become curious. Though that did not happen with Twilight, so... who knows.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I initially read THG when I saw that it was really catching on for young adults (long before the movie was made), and I have teenage grandkids.  I think if I had not read it then, I wouldn't be attracted to it now because of all the hoopla.

I really liked the first book, the other two not as much.  I'm not really sure I want to see it on the screen, though, as i like to keep the visualization I initially got in my head.  That said, the movie was made in North Carolina which is my home state and I do know some of the locales.  

I will definitely wait awhile to see it.  I do think it is a good read, and was not put off by the premise (since I'd read Stephen King's "The Running Man" years ago).  But I don't like to "see" King movies either!!  I'll keep his stuff in my head too!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not interested right now for a few reasons...

1.) I'm the type that avoids it if everybody else is rushing to it
2.) In general I'm not fond of heroine-centered books because many times they're either A.) written as "men with breasts" in character development (ie-lose their femininity), or B.) written just for the sake of being written as a reactionary device toward any idea of a male-centered piece ("Oh yeah!  Well I'm gonna make a piece about a heroine just to prove a point!")

Right now I'm reading Haruki Murakami's 1Q84, which has a heroine in it, but she's written as a woman: still feminine, still falls in love with a guy in the book, yet is strong without being a "man with breasts."  She's not hyped up regarding her abilities and independence.


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not interested in it, it's not my kind of book or movie.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I think there is zero chance of my seeing the movie.

I've been very vocal with my dissatisfaction of the novel. I think is may be one of the most inept books I've read in many years.

As for the violence and kids killing kids subject, the novel is way _way_ too tame for the theme, the author pulling her punches whenever the MC might get her hands dirty.

It is very much a book in thirteen year old mind set. I find it odd that so many adults enjoy it too--odd in way a thirteen year old enjoying Proust would be strange. If I'd read the book when I was just a dumb kid, maybe I would have gone bananas for it.


----------



## raedanon (Nov 8, 2008)

I am not interested but my 11 year old grandgirl is loving them. If she enjoys them and they keep her reading, I am thrilled.  Likes/dislikes are not right or wrong, they are personal opinions. So if a book/movie/song gives someone joy I am all for that. Especially books. I love that both my daughters, my 4 grandgirls and my 2 son-in-laws love to read.  So I bought them Kindles and buy them books all the time. and that gives me a great deal of joy!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I still have no interest in seeing the movie, and yesterday morning I was listening to the radio on my way to school. 2 of the DJs had gone to a special screening with their kids, and were horrified. They thought the PG-13 rating was too low. They couldn't believe this was what the HG was all about. And they were warning parents to see the film first before deciding to allow their kids to see it or not.


----------

